# „Big Brother” – Silikonbrüste und Marienkäferkuchen



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*„Big Brother” – Silikonbrüste und Marienkäferkuchen
„Big Brother”-Geburtstagskind René lästert über Supertranse Valencia​*

Es hätte alles so schön sein können. Mr. Sachsen wird 26 und “Big Brother” schmeißt ihm eine Geburtstagsparty. Die weiblichen Container-Bewohner backen ihm Marienkäferkuchen – ein echter Mann braucht eben richtigen Süßkram! Die Stimmung ist gut, der Grill wird angeschmissen und ein paar Tanzverrenkungen gibt’s auch. Nur Transe Valencia hockt in der Ecke und überlegt, ob sie aussteigen soll.

Als die Tür aufgeht und ein neuer Kandidat erscheint, ist Valencia hin und weg. Ihr heißgeliebter Freund Flori wird ab jetzt mit ihr zusammen durch die Container-Hölle gehen. Das muss wahre Liebe sein! René ist super angefressen – warum muss ihm die Transe ausgerechnet an seinem Geburtstag das Rampenlicht stehlen. „Valencia braucht keine Sau!“ grummelt er. Und legt sogar noch nach – die Transe „sei das überflüssigste Wesen auf der Welt“ und nur interessant „weil sie Silikon-Titten“ hat. Die Fronten im “Big Brother”-Container verhärten sich.

Muskelmann René kommt einfach auf keinen grünen Zweig. Busenwunder Jordan hat sich wieder mit ihrem Kumpel David versöhnt. Bei den Wettkämpfen verliert René auch jedes Mal. Jasmin, die ihn heftig anflirtet, ignoriert er. Da hilft nur noch eines: ein großes Stück Marienkäferkuchen gegen den “Big Brother”-Frust!

Glaubt ihr, dass Transe Valencia und ihr Flori den “Big Brother”- 
Container aufmischen?

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## comatron (28 Mai 2011)

Was wird eigentlich aus BB, wenn die EU in Europa tatsächlich die Plastiktüten verbietet ?


----------

